# Take the time...



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This is so beautiful and a reminder what this coming holiday season and all the year through is about. There are many of us going through some tough times and one just never knows what hand we'll be dealt. Live life to it's fullest and be thankful for everything.... that's what I try to remember.

I hope this makes you feel good. Time for me to get off the computer.... 

http://www.corporatecomm.com/holidaymessage/


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for your message, I wish also every body to feel good.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

When doing your Christmas cards this year, take one
card and send it to this address. If we pass this on and
everyone sends one card, think of how many cards these
wonderful special people who have sacrificed so much would get.

*A Recovering American Soldier
c/o Walter Reed Army Medical Center
6900 Georgia Avenue,NW
Washington , D.C. 20307-5001*


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:bump::bump:

Thank you Marj for sharing...this is really what it is all about. Wishing everyone Happy Holidays!


----------

